# H23-600: 0x4080-0x4082 Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the issue and discussion thread for H23-600. 

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## johnm356 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got an H23-600, after having had serious issues with my original H20-100 that I had for about a year and a half, and then with the H21-100 they sent as a replacement about a month ago. While they were here, they also replaced my old KaKu 5-LNB dish with the new Slimline model, the installer claimed the old dish might have been the problem all along.

The H23 doesn't require a BBC anymore as it's now internal, in fact, at the end of the setup process if it detects one, you'll get an on screen prompt to remove it.

The tech even claimed the H23 could "self activate" without the need to phone DTV, but you do need an active phone line hookup. Apparently these new receivers can sense their own activation status, and if necessary, "phone home" without intervention, saving you a phone call. For whatever reason though, it didn't work (it was supposed to be nearly instantaneous) - after waiting a little more than ten minutes, the tech just phoned it in like before. I wondered anyway, how this "self-activation" would let DTV know to DE-activate the old one, so as not to get charged monthly for a now Out-Of-Service receiver. Seems you had to make a call anyway.

It came out of the box with firmware version 0x404c, and within 48 hours it downloaded a newer 0x4080. Anyway, so far so good.


----------



## ab4kn (Dec 21, 2005)

Still having trouble on my new H23-600 and AU9 dish with freezing on Speed HD racing and *NOW* ESPN (206) Nascar live racing also. When I watched the Pocono race, was getting 1 second freezes every minute. Switched to the MPEG2 (73) channel, there were no freezes.

Even with the 4080 software, signal levels on 103b and 99a are still dropping to zero every 11 seconds. This is really getting "old". :-(


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just got my h23-600 installed. Had to call dtv because hd channels reported as not purchased. Already downloaded new software by itself 4080 i think. My 2-1/2 year old should wreak havoc on it so we'll see how it holds up. Replaced old hughes htl that i still had activated. Free hd swap. I'm a little concerned though my work order from installer says $20.00 everything from recording to rep to install said it was totally free guess i'll call dtv again and find out.


----------



## fjpatriot (Sep 25, 2007)

I now have an H23-600 receiver running the latest 0x4080 release update. Since ARPIL I have had an issue where EVERY day I turn on the receiver it is on channel 0-0, and NO channels are listed on the program guide. I cannot change channels to ANY channel, because the receiver does not know about ANY channels. A reset of the receiver restores the channels/guide, but half the time we don't have local channels, and half the time we have to go through the initial satellite setup screens.

Since June we have had *6* different receivers, with this one coming to us yesterday. All of the receivers -> H20, H21, and now H23 showed this SAME PROBLEM. This is NOT a hardware issue - it is obviously a software issue. It appears the memory on the receiver is getting corrupted. Tonight when this occurred I went to the satellite signal strength screen and the screen half showed then locked up. I could not dismiss the screen, though the box did react to only resolution button changes.

I have PLEADED with DTV to let me help them diagnose this software issue somehow. They only know how to send me new boxes, or CHARGE me to have technicians come out and yet again verify the satellite signal strength is fine, the dish is fine, and all cabling is good. I can't believe they can't tell me how to turn on logging or tracing on this receiver so I can help them fix it.

If anyone on here can help, or has a channel into DTV's receiver software group who hopefully would be interested in fixing this, please let me know!!!

Thanks,

Frank

Update - DTV is escalating this issue and is first going to check the lnb's internal multiswitch. At least its going somewhere...


----------



## johnm356 (Jun 26, 2008)

fjpatriot said:


> I now have an H23-600 receiver running the latest 0x4080 release update. Since ARPIL I have had an issue where EVERY day I turn on the receiver it is on channel 0-0, and NO channels are listed on the program guide. I cannot change channels to ANY channel, because the receiver does not know about ANY channels. A reset of the receiver restores the channels/guide, but half the time we don't have local channels, and half the time we have to go through the initial satellite setup screens.
> 
> Since June we have had *6* different receivers, with this one coming to us yesterday. All of the receivers -> H20, H21, and now H23 showed this SAME PROBLEM. This is NOT a hardware issue - it is obviously a software issue. It appears the memory on the receiver is getting corrupted. Tonight when this occurred I went to the satellite signal strength screen and the screen half showed then locked up. I could not dismiss the screen, though the box did react to only resolution button changes.


You sound like you're going through exactly what I did - corrupt guides every morning. Mine was so bad I actually had to start over from scratch every few days. I'd get the Setup screen on those days, and have to re-enter my zipcode and start over. And I agree it appears to be a software glitch, although DTV will never admit that. They're making too much $$ on service calls to fix it.
Between getting a newer H23 and replacing my old KaKu 5-LNB dish with the newer Slimline, I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Titan (Aug 12, 2008)

I have just had a new HD receiver model H23NC-600 along with the slim line 5 LB dish in the swap program.
I have a Hitachi 53SWX01W 1080I HD TV. 
From the moment the technician hooked the system up we have been getting periodic zigzag lines running across the screen something wiping out the whole picture.
The tech thought it was the receiver and replaces it but the second receiver also does the same thing.
I have now had two different Directv Techs look at the problem and neither has seen this issue before.
They have replaced connectors on coax on dish and receiver but no change.
They suggested I change the component video cables and also changes input to the TV. I have done both with no correction to the problem.
Also suggesting I not run any connection electrical or satellite through my big Monster Cable surge protector. I have done that.
Nothing seems to help. The last tech switched the 1080I out put to 720P and does seem to clear up the problem but then I have a poor HD picture.
I have had HD service for several years using a Sony SAT-HD300 with very good quality 1080I HD service and easy usability.
I still have this unit and last night hooked it back up to my TV different inputs. Watching the Olympics off it and switching between it and the new H23NC-600.
I have NO periodic zigzag lines on the old Sony unit but switch to the new Directv unit get the periodic l zigzag lines and occasional black out screen.
There appears to be some kind of compatibility issue between this new receiver and my TV.
Not to mention the very slow channel change rate plus the poorly designed channel change menu.
I have also talked to a local TV technician and explain what it is doing. As I said above I hooked my old 1080I equipment back up and do not have this issue. The technician feels that the problem is Directv receiver issue. If it was my TV or cables I would not see the issue go away when another 1080I unit is hooked up. 
Can anyone suggest anything else I can do?


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

How does this receiver compare to the H20-600/ Also can someone upload an owner's manual for this?


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Found a possible resoution. Forced sw download.
Reset, at "hello..." screen pres 02468 let it do its dl thing. tested by powering off rec/turning on. no long term ts done. if any of you are having this problem, force dl and tell me if the prob'sstill there after 24hrs.

manual should be available at our .com


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've installed new Lithium AA batteries and the remote barely works from 20' away. This is with the H23 sitting on top of a vertical entertainment center and some boxes (about 7' from the ground in all).

There's no external antenna and I've tried orienting the receiver & remote in multiple directions, but no improvement.

Anybody have other suggestions other than getting the box (or remote) replaced?

Anybody have an RF remote working at a greater distance?

Tia
SteveK


----------



## mattebury1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Since upgrading receivers, (3) H23-600 & (1) HR21-100, and dish to what I believe is the Slimline 5 LNB, there is pixelation and sound drop-outs on virtually every HD channel. I contacted Customer Service shortly after the receivers were installed and was told that this was a known issue and that a Firmware update was being worked on to fix the problem. At least one firmware update has downloaded since, and no change to the problem. These “Blips” can range from a few an hour to every few minutes and can make some channels unwatchable. Could it be something other than a firmware issue? I read somewhere that some thought it could be a defective LNB on the new dishes. This is very frustrating in that according to Direct TV Customer Service, this was a known issue when the equipment was installed and clients were not made aware that this new service was flawed and that they do not know when they will have it fixed. I have friends that are going through the same thing so I find it hard to believe that it’s something other than their gear\service. Anyone have any insight to what is going on?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Please post your signal strengths on the HD satellites:

Menu Button > Parental, Fav's & Setup > System Setup > Satellite (& Ant) > View Signal Strength

Navigate with the remote to these satellite positions:

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)/(a))
[New national HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(c)/(b))
[Most national HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA


----------



## mattebury1 (Jul 21, 2008)

K4SMX:

Thanks for your relpy. The BOLD numbers indicate that these fluciate between 0- whatever number every second or two.

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(a)
[New national HD channels]
1-8 78 0 76 83 80 0 76 83
9-16 0 83 78 83 81 85 NA NA

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)
[New national HD channels]
1-8 72 78 69 76 73 77 69 76
9-16 74 77 72 76 76 78 NA NA

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(b)
[Most national HD channels]
1-8 79 0 85 0 74 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 95
17-24 32 48 89 95 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(c)
[Most national HD channels]
1-8 83 *78 *82 79 79 77 80 77
9-16 79 76 79 74 79 77 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(b)
[Most national HD channels]
1-8 89 87 *89* *85* 85 *83* 83 85
9-16 85 0 85 80 85 83 NA NA
17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)
[Most national HD channels]
1-8 42 94 51 51 52 64 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 74 73 0 0 0


----------



## rat (Sep 25, 2008)

SteveK2 said:


> I've installed new Lithium AA batteries and the remote barely works from 20' away. This is with the H23 sitting on top of a vertical entertainment center and some boxes (about 7' from the ground in all).
> 
> There's no external antenna and I've tried orienting the receiver & remote in multiple directions, but no improvement.
> 
> ...


I am having same issue, did you get any replies with advice?


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

I've read other threads with remote isuues and they suggested putting electrical tape over receiver ir . Just to block it a little. Might help I've had no issues since i use a rf remote with my h23.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

mattebury1 said:


> K4SMX:
> 
> Thanks for your relpy. The BOLD numbers indicate that these fluciate between 0- whatever number every second or two.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry for the delay; I missed your earlier reply, since this really isn't an H23-600 issue. I'm not aware of any issues specific to the H23's. I just helped my across-the-street neighbor install three of them, and they're not having any problems.

While your alignment is not the greatest, particularly for 99(a)/(c), it wouldn't appear to be the cause of your reception problems. Most reception issues are caused by installation problems. We can eliminate the alignment for now and consider other issues.

You should first test your multi-switch by bypassing it with four double-female "barrel" adapters, connecting up to four tuners directly to the dish lines. While doing this, you'll have the opportunity to make sure all the connectors at the multi-switch are in good condition and completely tight. If you still have these problems on multiple receivers with receivers connected directly to the dish, you'll need to have DirecTV try replacing your LNB on the dish. You could get your alignment peaked for 99 and 103 at that time as well. You are probably still within your 90-day installation warranty period, so definitely get your dish re-aligned. No 60's allowed on any 99(a)/(c) or 103(b)/(c) tp's.

BTW, don't worry about the "blinking 0's." That's just a software glitch in the signal strength display on the menu page.


----------



## mattebury1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. I will bypass the multi switch and see if that is the culprit.


----------



## mattebury1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not the multi switch. After going through 3 Direct TV Representatives, I have them coming out for a service call. They believe it is a dish alignment problem. I will keep you posted.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Great. You'll want to see 99(a) and 103(b) tp signals mostly all in the 90's on your receiver after they have re-aligned your dish. Those numbers are achievable, and don't take any excuses. You may have to help them by cellphone, if they are not properly equipped or trained to peak Ka signals. They should check the plumb of your mast while they're at it. The tilt may also need to be adjusted slightly to equalize 99 and 103.

I am somewhat skeptical that alignment is the sole cause of your problem, however, since your signals are not that bad and the multi-switch is not the cause, so don't be bashful about asking them to install a new LNB on your dish while they're working on it.


----------



## mattebury1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well.... Replaced LMB's, Multi switch, realigned dish, signals in the 90's. Situation much better, but still not 100%. All the above have greatly improved the problems, but sadly, have not eliminated them. Sigh....

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

I entered the HD arena with a new dish and a new H23-600 receiver feeding a Sony KDL-32XBR6 set through HDMI.

I have the TV set so that when I mute it, close caption text will be shown. But I noticed that the H23 does not seem to pass the close caption data to the set as nothing shows when the TV is muted (it does if I test with OTA broadcasts).

Now If I use the H23 and turn on Close Caption through the menu, I will see it as served from the receiver. I do not want to use that. I want to hit the Mute button on the remote and let the TV process it. Anyone else notice this?

Also, when the H23 is turned off, I notice in the dark (H23 in bedroom) that the Resolution Indicator Blue LEDs for 480i and 480p glow faintly. Even fainter, is the Power LED does too. Does this happen for all H23-600 receivers?

Thanks.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

dslchiphead said:


> I entered the HD arena with a new dish and a new H23-600 receiver feeding a Sony KDL-32XBR6 set through HDMI.
> 
> I have the TV set so that when I mute it, close caption text will be shown. But I noticed that the H23 does not seem to pass the close caption data to the set as nothing shows when the TV is muted (it does if I test with OTA broadcasts).
> 
> ...


You can'y use the mute button on the TV to get closed captions because with digital television the closed captioning is generated by the DirecTV box and is sent to your TV as part of the picture; the DirecTV box does not know the mute button has been selected. The only closed captioning the TV can decode is analog closed captioning in the interscan between the video frames and that does not exist in the digital video signals sent to the TV. The only way you can get closed captioning is let the DirecTV receiver generate it for you.
This is not just a direcTV issue, it happens with all digital television signals.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> You can'y use the mute button on the TV to get closed captions because with digital television the closed captioning is generated by the DirecTV box and is sent to your TV as part of the picture; the DirecTV box does not know the mute button has been selected. The only closed captioning the TV can decode is analog closed captioning in the interscan between the video frames and that does not exist in the digital video signals sent to the TV. The only way you can get closed captioning is let the DirecTV receiver generate it for you.
> This is not just a direcTV issue, it happens with all digital television signals.


Why does OTA Digital signals work fine with the same TV. Also my R15 DVR or my old Hughes std receivers feed other TV with CC just fine (using S-Video). Would that be the same?

Thanks!


----------



## jefrazier (Oct 25, 2008)

Was notified by DirecTV that I needed to replace my Hughes HD receiver with a new MPEG-4 compliant receiver. DirecTV tech delivered a H23-600 and I'm having problems very similiar to what Titan described in this thread. In 1080i mode I get lines running through the picture and periodic wipeout of the entire video to a black/gray screen. Tried other modes as well including the 480i and 480p (non-HD) and while the problem is less apparent it still happens. 

TV is a Mitsubishi WS-65907. DTV mode is the one used which is 1080i compat. Receiver was setup with Native="off" and 720p unchecked (as 720p is not supported by the WS-65907). 

Anyone know of any quality control problems with the H23-600 video processing?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note this thread now includes discussion for 0x4082, which was a maintenance release with no new features.


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a second slimline installed on my house about a month ago. I have one HD receiver (H23-600) connected to the new dish. The HD receiver is in the guest room so is not watched a lot. Well since the install I've been getting signal strength readings in the 50s/60s on 99(a) and 60s/70s on 103(b). My strength on 101, 110, and 119 are in the 90s.

I thought I needed to have an adjustment of the dish so I called D*. After spending 20 minutes with the first CSR and explaining my issues I was transferred to a second CSR that was supposed to schedule a service call. Well...after walking this CSR through my issues she goes through her SOP of RBR, checking connections, etc. Then has me check signal strength again. Still getting 50s on 99 and 103. Asks me if I'm seeing pixellation on my locals. I'm not. 

No service call for me. The CSR tells me that there are problems with the signal strength meter on the H23-600 that will be resolved with a software download. Has anyone heard of this issue with the H23-600? It seemed to me that D* was doing everything in their power to not set up a service call. Any suggestions?


----------



## lehozle (Sep 4, 2007)

capegator said:


> I had a second slimline installed on my house about a month ago. I have one HD receiver (H23-600) connected to the new dish. The HD receiver is in the guest room so is not watched a lot. Well since the install I've been getting signal strength readings in the 50s/60s on 99(a) and 60s/70s on 103(b). My strength on 101, 110, and 119 are in the 90s.
> 
> I thought I needed to have an adjustment of the dish so I called D*. After spending 20 minutes with the first CSR and explaining my issues I was transferred to a second CSR that was supposed to schedule a service call. Well...after walking this CSR through my issues she goes through her SOP of RBR, checking connections, etc. Then has me check signal strength again. Still getting 50s on 99 and 103. Asks me if I'm seeing pixellation on my locals. I'm not.
> 
> No service call for me. The CSR tells me that there are problems with the signal strength meter on the H23-600 that will be resolved with a software download. Has anyone heard of this issue with the H23-600? It seemed to me that D* was doing everything in their power to not set up a service call. Any suggestions?


I had an H23-600 Installed on Monday of this week and I'm seeing readings in the Mid 80's to 100 on almost all Transponders. My SW version is 0x4082.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone else had problems with guide data for the H23-600 boxes? Six weeks ago I had 2 H23-600 receivers installed (as well as an HR22-100 DVR). Initially, all of the receivers were connected to a Slimline-5. After a couple of weeks and poor signal conditions, a tech came out and declared that the LNBs were defective and replaced it with a new Slimline-3. Both H23s and the HR22 are connected to the same Slimline-3 dish and all see signal levels in the mid 90s for the 99, 101, and 103 satellites. The picture is perfect on all the receivers, but I keep losing guide data on the H23-600 boxes. A red-button-reboot fixes the problem for a couple of days, but then the guide starts filling up with "To be announced" for all the programs. It gets worse and worse and you have to reboot the H23 boxes to return to a usable guide. It should be noted that the HR22 DVR works perfectly and the guide updates as it should. 

A couple of notes about my configuration: One of the H23 boxes is hooked to a phone line while the second box is not. Neither H23 box is connected Ethernet (does it matter on this box?). Both of the H23-600 boxes are running the 0x4082 software. I live in the Syracuse DMA and I get my HD locals from the D11 satellite. Thus, I only need the three birds (99, 101, and 103). Both H23 boxes are configured to see the Slimline-3 dish (and not the Slimline-5 option) from the setup page.

Any ideas why this happens? Rebooting the boxes every 3 days is getting old.


----------



## VETTEBILL (Nov 27, 2008)

jefrazier said:


> Was notified by DirecTV that I needed to replace my Hughes HD receiver with a new MPEG-4 compliant receiver. DirecTV tech delivered a H23-600 and I'm having problems very similiar to what Titan described in this thread. In 1080i mode I get lines running through the picture and periodic wipeout of the entire video to a black/gray screen. Tried other modes as well including the 480i and 480p (non-HD) and while the problem is less apparent it still happens.
> 
> TV is a Mitsubishi WS-65907. DTV mode is the one used which is 1080i compat. Receiver was setup with Native="off" and 720p unchecked (as 720p is not supported by the WS-65907).
> 
> Anyone know of any quality control problems with the H23-600 video processing?


I have about the same setup as you:H-23&Mits tv.I had this recever put in to replace the older hd recever,that worked great.The H23 worked for about 1&1/2 weeks then started losing picture locking up picture & losing sound ,on & off.This was installed 7/24/08.It is now 11/27/08 and still not fixed.I've had 7 tek's here they have replaced every part & cable,still same problem.I would like to cancel service but they want to charge about $450.00.I've had D* for about 6 Yrs. and there was not a problem.D* admits there is a problem with HD satlites but nothig has been done yet.I'd also like some advice on what to do.HELP !!!
I also have all receipts for service,but don't think it will help.
Good luck.All new customers, THINK !!!!!
VETTEBILL:


----------



## johnm356 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm beginning to see an issue with the H23-600.
Occasionally (more often lately), the sound will cut out completely when switching channels. It seems like it only occurs when switching between HD & SD channels and vice versa. I then have to turn the H23 off and back on again to restore the sound. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an issue with my H23-600 that has been happening ever since I had it installed in August. I have the H23 connected to an Onkyo TX-SR705 AVR via HDMI. On certain HD channels, the audio will drop out, causing the receiver to take a few seconds to figure what kind of signal it is getting, causing a few seconds of silence. I've been able to put up with it, but it is really annoying. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sirluckyj (Sep 19, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> Has anyone else had problems with guide data for the H23-600 boxes? Six weeks ago I had 2 H23-600 receivers installed (as well as an HR22-100 DVR). Initially, all of the receivers were connected to a Slimline-5. After a couple of weeks and poor signal conditions, a tech came out and declared that the LNBs were defective and replaced it with a new Slimline-3. Both H23s and the HR22 are connected to the same Slimline-3 dish and all see signal levels in the mid 90s for the 99, 101, and 103 satellites. The picture is perfect on all the receivers, but I keep losing guide data on the H23-600 boxes. A red-button-reboot fixes the problem for a couple of days, but then the guide starts filling up with "To be announced" for all the programs. It gets worse and worse and you have to reboot the H23 boxes to return to a usable guide. It should be noted that the HR22 DVR works perfectly and the guide updates as it should.
> 
> A couple of notes about my configuration: One of the H23 boxes is hooked to a phone line while the second box is not. Neither H23 box is connected Ethernet (does it matter on this box?). Both of the H23-600 boxes are running the 0x4082 software. I live in the Syracuse DMA and I get my HD locals from the D11 satellite. Thus, I only need the three birds (99, 101, and 103). Both H23 boxes are configured to see the Slimline-3 dish (and not the Slimline-5 option) from the setup page.
> 
> Any ideas why this happens? Rebooting the boxes every 3 days is getting old.


I have the same Gudie dropouts on my H21-200. Here is my Thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147207

Have you come up with any solution? The D* CSR's are all idiots. The one I talked to did not even know about the Slimline 3. Go figure.

Jim


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Sirluckyj said:


> I have the same Gudie dropouts on my H21-200. Here is my Thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147207
> 
> Have you come up with any solution? The D* CSR's are all idiots. The one I talked to did not even know about the Slimline 3. Go figure.


I tried a couple of things and I somehow managed to fix the problem. I think the ultimate fix was changing the setup to something other than the SL3 option and then back again. As an experiment, I switched the H23 boxes to the SL5 option in the setup (even though I really have the SL3). With the exception of a few channels (the 110/119 stuff), everything still worked. Then I switched the boxes back to the real SL3 configuration and it seems to have worked. The guide data is complete out to the maximum listed day. Maybe this will work for you.


----------



## Sirluckyj (Sep 19, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> I tried a couple of things and I somehow managed to fix the problem. I think the ultimate fix was changing the setup to something other than the SL3 option and then back again. As an experiment, I switched the H23 boxes to the SL5 option in the setup (even though I really have the SL3). With the exception of a few channels (the 110/119 stuff), everything still worked. Then I switched the boxes back to the real SL3 configuration and it seems to have worked. The guide data is complete out to the maximum listed day. Maybe this will work for you.


Well I did the setup with the SL5 and then redid the setup at SL3 & this did not help the issue. So I redid the setup using the SL5 again and left it that way. I now get the Guide updated as it should and get all the channels I should. While it says I'm getting the 110 & 119 sats, I do not get the MPEG 2 channels (70-79). Of course I do not get them on my HR20-700 in the family room either. Thanks for your help. Tell Bailey my dog Astro says Hi.

Jim


----------



## viper8399 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have an H23-600 since July. Seems like ever since I received the new update, certain HD channels like ABC Family HD, History Channel HD and a few others will either freeze for a second or loose sound. It comes and goes. Some times it will not happen for an hour or so and some times it's every minute. I've checked my Sat. Signals and on 99a all transponders are around 88-93 and on 103b its a little higher between 90-95. I also have a H20-600 that does not do this at all so I think it's one of 2. Either a bad cable or bad H23.


----------



## mattebury1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have had the same problems with freeze\breakup, sound drop outs since the changeover to the "NEW" gear this summer. Several service calls have not provided a fix. I have 3 H23's and a HR21 they all do the same thing.
Signal strengths are all fine. Never had any of these problems with the "OLD" gear. 

And how can coax cable go bad?


----------



## jbateman (Sep 29, 2005)

I had an H23/slimline dish installed last week. I haven't been able to investigate any problems, yet. But I have experienced several "quirks".

Any HD movie channels experience brief "pixelization"...sometimes only a few per movie. Many times it seems to be a keyed to something in the movie, such as character appearing in a scene and for the first second his face is all blocky. Or when a match was lighted in a dark room, the flame was pixelled for a moment. It would be very hard to demonstrate this to the installer, as he'd have to stay for quite a while to see what's happening. Also, at the end of almost every movie, when it fades to black and the credits roll, the audio starts to break up. This has happened so often it can't be random chance.

These things never seem to happen on the non-film HD programs, such as on FoodTVHD, or TBSHD, or concerts on Palladia. Or on standard def channels.

It's mostly on HBO, STARZ, UHD, HDNET, Encore, etc.

I'm using the component outputs and digital audio coax to feed an Onkyo receiver, which feeds a Panasonic 720p plasma TV.


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

Got my H23-600 in Aug 08. Several weeks ago the display started going blank while changing channels. The tv's input (5) and the resolution showes up on the screen. After about four seconds the display will show. Once I reset the receiver it works good for a day. D* sent me a new H21-100 which did not work after 45 minutes of setup. Sent it back to D*. 

PS: I have the HD package, slimline dish, etc. D* are no help except to send me another receiver which never worked out of the box.

Is a BBC filter required on the H21-100? The receiver did not have one with it.


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

After reading the forms on DBS and Directv I've finally fix my problem. Or I've found a way around it. After the download of Ox4082 (Nov 19th) I had to keep resetting the H-23. I tried just turning off the TV and that reset the display. Putting Two-and -Two togetter told me the HDMI cable was the problem. Now it was not the cable itself, but the handshake that was going on between the H-23 and the Sony TV. Connected a set of component cables and the system works fine. Now D* says the download did not do it. It seems funny that the day of the download I start having the problem. 

I will go back to the HDMI connection after I see another upgrade from Ox4082. 

I guess sometimes you have to just stick with it. And to think D* sent me a new receiver (H-21-100), but think GOD it never worked, and got sent back.

Hope this temp. fix helps someone.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear DirecTV, can we please get AM-21 compatability with the H23?
Why on earth would they build a receiver that does not have this capability?


----------



## PitVipers (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen the other posts that suggests putting electrical tape over the IR sensor on the remote, but does anyone have other suggestions to boost the RF reception in the H23-600? I have a small TV in my kitchen and the receiver is in the basement -- I can occasionally change the channel or pull up the guide, but I usually spend 5 minutes with my hand over the remote, pounding keys with no result. The receiver is a floor below, but it's only about 20-25 feet away. And, before you ask, no, moving the receiver to the kitchen isn't an option.


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

Today I noticed my H23-600 has a new update (Ox4086). Not sure what it does, but since 4084 my HDMI handshake between the TV and receiver every few hours would mess-up. I went to the component connection and all is good. I guess I will try the HDMI connection today. Just maybe the Ox4086 upgrade addressed that issue.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

I noticed that I received 4086 on my H23-600 this morning also anyone know what this release is supposed to do?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm still waiting for confirmation, and will post release notes as soon as I have them.


----------

